
Ask HN: Who is hiring (May 2019) - alessandrap
Oncora Medical is hiring for several engineer positions!<p>- Staff Software Engineer (Platform)
- Software Engineer (Platform)
- Software Engineer (Imaging)<p><i>About us:</i>
Oncora is an oncology software and data company dedicated to helping physicians and scientists collect and use real-world data to improve outcomes for cancer patients. Our products include: a workflow integrated data capture software system for radiation oncology, a data warehouse to amass real-world, regulatory-grade oncology data, a predictive model API with machine learning algorithms to power partner software, and a life sciences partner product leveraging automated medical image analysis to advance new technologies in the fight to cure cancer.  We work with world-leading cancer centers such as MD Anderson and Northwell Health, and our team is mission-driven to its core.<p>We are looking for an experienced engineer to join our mission driven team to help develop our data platform that integrates and transforms multiple imperfect and messy data sources into clean, usable data so that we can learn from every cancer patient.<p>Learn more here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;oncoramedical.com&#x2F;careers&#x2F;
======
dang
Please don't post like this here. Job posts can't be submissions, and you need
to wait for the automated Who Is Hiring post to appear on Monday June 3. This
is in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

